# RCA DVR80 - hard drive or ??



## mikeob (Oct 28, 2003)

I have a couple of two year old RCA DVR80's. In the last week, one of them has
been experiencing occasional freezing while watching live tv. It also seems to freeze while changing channels or going to any of the menus. It's not constant yet, but it's getting there. The other box is fine, and so is the connection, as I've swapped them, and it doesn't have the same problem.
I've also experienced freezing on recorded shows that were fine before.
Is it time to throw in a new hard drive?


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Yes!


----------



## mikeob (Oct 28, 2003)

Thought so, but I just wanted to be sure there wasn't anything else that causes this before I replace it. 
I have a new 160gb Hitachi that I picked up for $60 at Best Buy a few months ago. I was going to put it in my PS2, but maybe I'll throw it in the DVR80. Are there any known problems with the Hitachi and Dtivos? If not, I'll just download Instantcake and set it up tonight. Unless anyone knows of a problem with Instantcake? 
I don't want to take apart my good box to clone that drive. It ain't broke, so I'm
not messing with it. Otherwise I'd use the free utilities.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

This could be the classic symptom of hard disk failure, or soon-to-be failure. But try these tips first:

*** Note that problems like this can also be caused by AC power spikes or fluctuations. Your Tivo is essentially a computer inside, so you should seriously consider powering it with an uninterruptable power supply (UPS). Good quality 350VA UPS's are available for well below $50 and will power your Tivo for nearly an hour, plus they provide much better powerline isolation and protection than a surge protector.

http://www.staples.com/Catalog/Browse/Sku.asp?PageType=1&Sku=474045

*** Check your Tivo's internal temperature. If it's running too hot you'll sometimes see problems like this. Look in "Messages & Setup" -> "System Information" and scroll down a couple of pages to see the internal temperature. Anything under 50-deg C is usually OK. If it's higher than that, make sure you have good airflow under and around your Tivo. It's a good idea to raise your Tivo up an inch or so for better airflow. Some folks use pop bottle caps under each corner.

*** If your Tivo is a combination DirecTV+Tivo receiver, you should try re-seating your access card. Remove power, remove the access card, wait a few minutes, re-insert the access card, and reconnect power.

*** If you're comfortable opening up your Tivo (which will void your warranty if you still have one), then disconnect and reconnect all the cables leading to the hard drive(s). Sometimes connections can work loose, or tarnish, and re-seating them will help.

*** If these steps don't help, then it's likely a hard drive problem. You can try a "Clear and Delete Everything" (in the Tivo's "Messages & Setup" menu). That might help the drive repair itself, but you will lose your recordings, Season Passes, and other settings.

*** Finally, if all else fails, then you might want to try connecting your Tivo drive(s) to your PC and run the disk manufacturer's DOS-based diagnostic utilities. These are usually available for download from their web site. Unfortunately they don't always detect all of the failures that can disrupt your Tivo. Some folks have reported success using the SpinRite disk repair utility available from Gibson Research at http://www.grc.com/sr/spinrite.htm or HDD Regenerator at http://www.dposoft.net/#b_hddhid

Also check out these sources of information, much of which you'll find in the Tivo Underground Upgrade Center forum:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=25

http://www.weaknees.com/index.html

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/

http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/

http://www.ptvupgrade.com/products/instantcake/

http://www.9thtee.com/


----------



## mikeob (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks, these are all great suggestions.
I do have the unit connected to an APC 1500VA ups w/AVR. I use these
on all my a/v equipment (and pcs). There have been no unusual electrical spikes or outtages.
The temp reads 43-44c (normal). It doesn't vary as I keep a lot of clear space around it.
I'll try the access card, and cable connections (past warranty).
Does the "Clear & Delete" actually do anything than wipe the user specific info?
It doesn't run any self checks or anything like that, does it? If not, I'd just as soon replace the drive, as I'm more than comfortable doing that, and I have the new drive already. I just need to buy and download the Instantcake iso.
My main concern was that there wouldn't be any other parts that could cause these problems. I didn't want to throw in a good drive and have it ruined by something else. 
Hitachis doen't have any known problems with the Directivos, do they? It's a new 160gb drive. Also, will the Instantcake (w/6.2) recognize the increased capacity?
Thanks again.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

mikeob said:


> Thanks, these are all great suggestions.
> I do have the unit connected to an APC 1500VA ups w/AVR. I use these
> on all my a/v equipment (and pcs). There have been no unusual electrical spikes or outtages.
> The temp reads 43-44c (normal). It doesn't vary as I keep a lot of clear space around it.
> ...


1. "Clear and Delete Everything" essentially wipes the drive and restores all settings back to their factory defaults. It's rare that this drastic procedure actually solves anything, though.

2. While there might be a power supply or motherboard problem, those are much less likely than a dying hard drive. I'll bet 90-95% of these sorts of problems are solved by simply replacing/upgrading the drive.

3. Hitachi drive should be fine.

4. Yes, your Tivo with v6.2 software and LBA48-aware Instantcake should recognize the full 160GB.

Check out the additional support and resources in the Tivo Upgrade Center Forum here as you proceed with your hard drive replacement.


----------



## mkoman1 (Aug 17, 2008)

Can I replace my bad hard drive with a known good used drive from an identical model from a reciever that was purchased from EBAY but Directv wont issue a card for whatever reason? Sounds simple but am I missing something?


----------



## IminMs (Sep 10, 2006)

mkoman1 said:


> Can I replace my bad hard drive with a known good used drive from an identical model from a reciever that was purchased from EBAY but Directv wont issue a card for whatever reason? Sounds simple but am I missing something?


Is your drive completely dead? If so you can buy a new drive and use instantcake from dvrupgrade and put a new image on the new drive. Pop it in the tivo and that should be it.
There is no need to buy an old/used tivo to rob the drive.


----------



## IminMs (Sep 10, 2006)

Now would be the time to get a larger drive to increase the recording time from 32hrs or whatever yours is to 76 or 300hrs or more, depending on the size of the drive you buy.


----------



## mkoman1 (Aug 17, 2008)

I already have the drive. I installed it and it appears as though I receive all channels except for locals. The guide is now inop and I get a "hardware problem" message.


----------



## mkoman1 (Aug 17, 2008)

Also.......FYI...The old drive was not recording automatically, and the picture was constantly freezing and it would just reboot on its own.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Did you remember to do a clear and delete everything, you changed the drive to another Tivo?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

mkoman1 said:


> I already have the drive. I installed it and it appears as though I receive all channels except for locals. The guide is now inop and I get a "hardware problem" message.


You must perform a "clear and delete everything" before the replacement drive will operate properly in your Tivo.


----------

